# tell your cousins to quit flushing paper towels



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz97/clarkplumber562/004.jpg

i ran the cable 4 times and each







time my snake was clobbered:no:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nice, but I wouldn't tell them NOT to flush paper towels, its none of my biz what they flush down the lines, my biz iz cleanin it out.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Paper towels, baby wipes, toilet wipes, tampons, and kids with little toys are good for business. :yes:

Common sense ought to tell you that you shouldn't be flushing paper towels.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks malicious to me. 1/4 of that amount of paper towels was enough to stop the line, maybe less, and nobody needs that many towels to dry their hands with.

Sure you didn't stop by the day before yesterday and do that :laughing:. Just kidding, don't get all bent out of shape or anything.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hope you charged extra.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't tell them not to flush them. Just tell them to flush about a quarter of what they did. That way you won't have to work as hard next time. :thumbup: 





Paul


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Don't tell them not to flush them. Just tell them to flush about a quarter of what they did. That way you won't have to work as hard next time. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL :laughing: i say flush it all, i will remove it


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

You charge by the hour, not by the piece of paper towel removed. Longer it takes the more you make:thumbsup:


----------

